# Is anxiety hereditary?



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

My 11 yr old daughter attends therapy for behavioral issues and issues dealing with the absence of her father. I sat in on her session today and her therapist was telling me that her angry outbursts may be a form of anxiety. I hope this isn't something I passed on to her. Her therapist wants me to try and work with my daughter to teach her some of my breathing techniques and other excersise's that I use when my anxiety begins to control me. Does anyone else have an anxious child and what methods are best for kids? Can I avoid medication? Thanks.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I think some types of anxiety are inherited. I believe that to be my case--way back to my grandmother that I know of personally. I have 6 siblings--all the females have signicant anxiety--enough to be on medication. My daughter and a nephew have early diagnosed (age 10) OCD, which is an anxiety related mental disorder. It's a real bummer!


----------



## Mom&Son (Feb 24, 2004)

In my family, we have a history of depression. Almost all of my siblings are on something. I have been on Prozac for quite awhile. Since the divorce, I can't afford health insurance, so I stopped taking it. I have just started it again because I had the 'weepies' really bad for the last several weeks. "Everything" made me cry. My ex has OCD, and his mother and brother have it too. They have alot of anxiety also. Both my boys have anxiety. It shows itself with nausea for my younger one, and my older has IBS (with everything that goes with that. Since the divorce, it has gotten worse. And counseling with their dad is not helping at all, it makes them really bad. I truly believe that we pass on anxiety and depression to our kids.







mom


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Momandson, sorry to hear about your divorce and all your worries. What we struggle with was also passed on to us, unwittingly, of course from our parents. We made it and we have to help our children cope with it too. I try to help my kids by letting them know it is OK to talk about and if needed, to take medication. In my family we also (in addition to the anxiety) have depression, alcoholism, and bi-polar disorder. I don't think my family should reproduce anymore! Good luck, Tiss


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

In our family there is a history of depression, but as far as im aware none of my grandparents had depression.My mum, and 2 of my siblings have it, plus myself..


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

Tiss, my family has those things as well. We used to joke about not reproducing also. But I'm glad I did. My son is bipolar and causes a very stressful life for me, but I love him so much. He was a gift, and bipolar or not, I treat him as much. It's so hard isn't it? Loving someone who can inadvertanly (mspl) cause pain. It's hard to turn to people for support who don't understand the bipolar world. I guess you have to live it to understand it.


----------

